# 5/8" drywall on steel studs 24" OC



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a question about proper installation of drywall on steel studs that are 24" OC. 

Is there any difference if I install it horizontaly or verticaly? 

Is it safe to install it horizontally with studs 24" OC. 


Thanks Charles


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How tall are the studs?


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

Double post... not sure how to delete it..


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

That's the tricky part. It's 9'. I have to go above susspended ceiling height which is 8'. Can I possibly get 9' 5/8" drywall? 

One of the walls will be build from 1 5/8" steel studs with 5/8" drywall.


----------



## BDestroyer8418 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea you could stand up 5/8" should be fine. If it was 1/2" forget about it. You should be able to lay it down fine just start with 4x8 or 4x10 then put a 12" or 16" what every you need Rip on top of that and then use the other full sheet on top of that rip. If your a good taper or have one to tape you wont notice that bastard joint in the middle.

Yes you can get 9' board I'm not sure if HD carries it but a supply house will or can get it. You can get it in what ever size you need from what I know. 8'6",9'6" etc

Would I use 5/8" on 24" Centers No. I would go up to 3/4" or double layer that rock. IMO

Good luck


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

From the maker: Walls:
3/8 (9.5) Perpendicular 16 (406)
or Parallel
1/2 (12.7) Perpendicular 24 (610)
or Parallel
5/8 (15.9) Perpendicular 24 (610)
or Parallel

Page 3, Table 1: http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf

Storing, hanging, nailing, screwing, priming before texture, etc.

Be safe, G


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

Would I use 5/8" on 24" Centers No. I would go up to 3/4" or double layer that rock. IMO

*Well, it's designed by architect. Believe me, I have hard time to believe that I will have to put 1 5/8" steel studs 24" OC with 5/8" drywall and then I will have to wall mount sink for ADA compliant bathroom.*

*My question is, if either method (vertical or horizontal) correct or incorrect? It's not home project. It's small commercial project.*

*I guess GBAR answered my question and either is fine.*


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

GBAR in WA said:


> From the maker: Walls:
> 3/8 (9.5) Perpendicular 16 (406)
> or Parallel
> 1/2 (12.7) Perpendicular 24 (610)
> ...


Thank GBAR, I was looking for this and could not find it. I will read thru that.


----------



## BDestroyer8418 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea I don't no why alot of them do that with the 24" O.C. There's always a little wave in the wall because of that span but maybe it's just me. Are you furring out a wall since your using 1-5/8" studs.

Whatever is easier on you both are fine.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Charles_cz said:


> * It's small commercial project.*


Here in Florida "commercial" = vertical 5/8" for fire code.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

5/8" rock on metal studs at 24" oc is pretty standard in commercial construction. At that spacing, I would recommend either 22 or 20 gauge studs in lieu of the standard 25. It's a relatively small cost premium, but worth it for a stiffer wall. 

As far as horizontal versus vertical, I think horizontal gives you a better looking finished product. I've seen sheets installed vertically in areas that get a lot of natural light, and the seams stand out a little more.

As far as sinks, etc mounted to the metal studs, there should be wood blocking installed between the studs. Heaver items like wall hung water closets will ride on a metal carrier mounted in the stud space.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 25, 2008)

BDestroyer8418 said:


> Yea I don't no why alot of them do that with the 24" O.C. There's always a little wave in the wall because of that span but maybe it's just me. Are you furring out a wall since your using 1-5/8" studs.
> 
> Whatever is easier on you both are fine.


Actually there will be two walls. One right against the masonry exterior wall from 3 5/8" steel studs insulated, then 2 1/2" air space and another wall from 1 5/8" steel studs with two vents to keep air moving thru the wall if that makes sense. 
It is going to be plumbing wall so I assume it is precaution to prevent freezing conditions. 

1 5/8" to steel stud to keep as much space as possible? Sometimes 2" make difference.


----------

